# looking to move but would like some help and advice??



## adietonks (Dec 27, 2008)

hi all thansk for looking im after some advice, me nd my girlfriend are looking to move over to the us but i am not sure how if at all we would be able to get a visa, i am a ex service man of 8years and looking to carry on driveing lorrys if i got over there and my girlfriend is looking in to working for the police or in that area anyways she has finshed uni and gained a honours degree of bachelor of science in criminology with social policy i just need any infomation that might help us to work out weather we could do it or not?? thanks for reading. adie..


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You've written nothing so far that would lead me to believe you could secure a suitable status to live and work here.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

We are certainly not going to have a shortage of truck drivers, as that is one of the things people who lose their jobs tend to gravitate to. Criminology, forensics, and criminal justice are some of the most popular programs in US universities, so there is no shortage of people in that field. Furthermore, a large percentage of the jobs are government jobs, and the government is usually required to hire only US citizens, and sometime permanent residents.

Therefore, I agree with FatBrit. Your chances are pretty much zero.


----------

